# I need to make some laundry detergent



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I have not made any kind of soap before, although I did see a demonstration once. I even have some lye and a soap box (maybe I should stand on it occasionally) because I want to make some, and a friend has a bunch of fat, we just have to do it, lol.

Anyway, I'm needing some laundry detergent, I have washing soda, and borax, I know there's a recipe out there using grated Fels Naptha, but after reading some threads, it sounds dubious. Someone mentioned a dry powder recipe, what is that? I'm all for trying new things, and making my own stuff, but I'm also all about doing it simple, too. 

If I wanted to do the Fels Naptha recipe, does it actually have to be Fels Naptha or can it be any bar soap?

Thanks!


----------



## GrayDay (Apr 6, 2010)

*Homemade Laundry Soap*
1/2 bar Fels Naptha
1/2 c washing soda
1/2 cup borax
2 gallon bucket

Grate the soap and put it in a sauce pan. Add 6 cups water and heat it until the soap melts. Add the washing soda and the borax and stir until it is dissolved. Remove from heat. Pour 4 cups hot water into the bucket. Add your soap mixture and stir, then add 1 gallon plus 6 cups of water and stir. Let soap sit uncovered for 24 hours. Use 1/2 cup per load. (You don't have to let it sit if you need it right away. It just gives it time to gel.)

I was very skeptical when I tried this recipe, but I wouldn't use anything else now. We no longer have symptoms from detergent allergies. Our clothes are just as clean, and I think the whites are whiter.

I take some of it, squish it through my fingers to get the big gel chunks out of it, and fill my old Shout sprayer to use instead of Shout. I haven't been dissappointed. When my daughter came home with raspberry stains all over her shirt, I pretreated it, rolled the shirt up overnight and laundered it the next day. No stains at all!

I do add some amonia to the water when I'm washing towels. It keeps them fresher longer.

I think there are other types of laundry soap bars you can use, but I like the Fels Naptha. They advertise its use for removing poison ivy, oak, etc. oils from clothing.

A double batch lasts my family of four with a lot of laundry one month. It costs less than $5.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I use basically the same recipe as Greyday but just use homemade soap, I cut it up and then put it in the chopper.

Search the website for other recipes, there are a lot of great soapers here.


----------



## samm (Dec 6, 2008)

i use 1 cup borax
1 cup washing powder
1 cup oxiclean --optional---( i use the kroger brand)
2 bars of fels naptha i use a food processer, i grate it first then chop it till it looks kinda like cornmeal
i mix it all up and put in a plastic bucket left over from easter, and use a nyquil dose cup to measure it out.....i dose cup per load
i ran out of the ingredients here while back so i used some tide i had for the goats..and i just dont like the smell of the store bought soap anymore....my homemade has a clean no artificialy smell
i have never used the recipie that water in it, i am afraid it would mildew in our hot house

samm


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Looks like there's a lot of leeway her, lol. My dh works at Ace Hardware, he brought home a bar of Fels Naptha and said it only cost him 97 cents.  I'm gonna try Samm's version first, but with just the one bar of soap. I have a front loader and 9 kids so I'll use it up pretty quick. I'll let you all know how it goes! THanks so much for the recipes!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

So, Samm- The Oxy-clean you use is powdered?
The stuff I use is liquid.
Your recipe is all dry?
I've shyed away from the wet stuff , too... for the same reasons.. too hot - mildew- yuk!


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

I've used the dry recipe before an been very satisfied with it. Last time I decided to try the liquid - it separates and I can't keep it mixed. I have to stir it up every time I use it, which is a pain. I'll go back to the dry!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Is one bar of soap enough for the dry recipe? My teen boys were very amused with me shredding soap.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

I am stupid and learned the hard way. Oxyclean must be left in the powdered state! You can not mix oxyclean into the liquid version of homemade laundry soap. Unless you want it all over your floor.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey, if you learned it the hard way, you aren't stupid! You're only stupid if you keep doing it.  What does it do? Eat through the container??? Sounds scary!


----------



## plath (Jul 19, 2010)

I used this recipe, and it seems to be working well:
Ingredients:
2 cups Borax
2 cups washing soda
1 cup baking soda
1 bar soap (it doesn&#8217;t matter what kind you use)
Essential oil (optional &#8212; if the soap is scented, you may not want to add this)

1. Cut the soap up into large chunks with a knife.

2. Throw the chunks into the food processor and blend into a powder (or as close to a powder as possible).

3. In a large plastic tub or bucket, stir together the Borax, washing soda, and baking soda. Be careful not to breathe in the powder while you mix. Let it settle first and then continue stirring.

4. Stir in the grated soap.

5. Stir in drops of essential oil if you like.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Nellie said:


> What does it do?


It grows and grows--oxygen bubbly action. Made a neat science experiment for DS though!


----------



## samm (Dec 6, 2008)

yes its all dry

samm


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Samm - One more question.....You use washing powder.....or, washing soda powder? Please forgive my confusion.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

plath said:


> I used this recipe, and it seems to be working well:
> Ingredients:
> 2 cups Borax
> 2 cups washing soda
> ...


How much to use per each load of laundry????


----------



## samm (Dec 6, 2008)

i use super washing soda........arm and hammer makes it

im sorry for the confusion.... i wrote powder. its really washing soda

samm


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks so many!! I'm going to try to make some this weekend!!


----------



## JenCMT (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi! I'm new... coming out of lurking! LUV this place....

I just discovered and have have good results so far with this recipe:
powder form: Equal parts by Volume

*1/4 of a bar of Ivory-will make about 1.5 cups* (you can use other bars, but not with moisturizers in it. I've seen the same recipe with Fels Naptha too)
microwave the piece of soap on a paper plate for about 90 seconds
it will puff up and look really cool (gather the kids for this!) This eliminates the grating/chopping step because out of the micro it will become teeny fluff; just rub it between your palms.
*1.5 cups of Borax*
*1.5 cups of Super Washing Soda* (I just found out when calling the Arm & Hammer Co. - They'll waive shipping on your first order if you can't find this in a store near.)
MIX WELL

1/4 c. per load (top loader lrg capacity.) 
Just now experimenting with 3 to 4 drops of Sandalwood EO before adding clothes.

- Jen


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks JenCMT and WELCOME!!


----------



## JenCMT (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

All right Ladies..... I went to 3 major chain grocery stores today, I cannot find Washing Soda.
Where can I get it? Walmart maybe?
I've got everything else.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

My local WalMart and Kroger has Washing Soda. Kroger doesn't have it with the detergents, but with the spot treatment products. I don't remember exactly the section in WalMart, but it wasn't with the detergents though.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I'll try at Walmart. I was at Kroger yesterday, I guess I could have walked by it. But, I did look at all the Arm & Hammer logo's. Thanks!!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> I'll try at Walmart. I was at Kroger yesterday, I guess I could have walked by it. But, I did look at all the Arm & Hammer logo's. Thanks!!


In both stores, it's right next to the Borax.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I buy and keep Borax on hand. I 'll take another look - see. I was looking pretty hard ... can't believe I'd overlook it in 3 stores. Try, try again!


----------



## samm (Dec 6, 2008)

i also make automatic dishwashing soap with borax and washing soda, just mix equal amounts in a jar and i use 2 heaping tablespoons in the soap hole thing, and vinegar in the rinse hole thing.

texasdirtdigger if ya are ever up near denison, the kroger there has the washing soda, borax and fels naptha 

samm


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Samm, you don't use any detergent in your dishwasher? How does the borax and washing soda get the oil and grease off the dishes? <all ears> I just got my dishwasher repaired Thursday after two months of waiting on parts and workers. The repairman said that those little detergent "pills" are what caused the pump to fail, as they don't dissolve properly and gunk up the works.

You know what, I'm going to start a new thread for dishwashers.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

samm - ventured to Walmart today... Dh & I looked up and down every self. No washing soda.. Found Baking Soda, not washing soda.

I'm gonna see if Kroger will order it in for me. I live in an area were you can hardly even find canning supplies! I must be the only person trying to do (our) thing in this whole area. Everyone else are Major Soccer Moms with housekeeper's( I guess).


----------



## turpelzoo (Jul 4, 2009)

For washing soda, try a hardware store. I've seen it at True Value.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> samm - ventured to Walmart today... Dh & I looked up and down every self. No washing soda.. Found Baking Soda, not washing soda.
> 
> I'm gonna see if Kroger will order it in for me. I live in an area were you can hardly even find canning supplies! I must be the only person trying to do (our) thing in this whole area. Everyone else are Major Soccer Moms with housekeeper's( I guess).


I know what you mean. Though I can find the washing soda, baking soda, and borax in my area, Fels Naptha soap is no where to be found. We have to make a trip to UAB twice a year for DH's checkups and I stock up on the soap while I'm over there. I've ordered it before but with the shipping, it makes it a little costly.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I can find Fel's Naptha in several places.... but, I'm sure I'm paying a P-R-E-M-I-U-M price for it.


----------



## samm (Dec 6, 2008)

i pay 1.19 a bar for the fels naptha

my dishes are clean and i dont see the new glasses (pickle jars...lol) getting the flimy stuff on them like before, and it seems that the filmy stuff on the old glasses may not be as bad as before,,its not all gone by no means.

samm


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

If you can't find Washing Soda go to a local grocery store and see if they can order some for you. Most stores around here are more than willing to do that since they love the business. Our Walmart used to carry Washing Soda but don't anymore. It used to be by the borax on the top shelf above the bleach.


----------



## SeedSister (May 25, 2003)

I found these large scented and unscented bars of laundry soap in the laundry detergent section of local Mexican grocery stores like Carnival and Fiesta. Much like fels naptha but some are nicely scented...kinda lavender smell. I have begun using them with excellent results. Does very well with City of Fort Worth water.


----------



## SeedSister (May 25, 2003)

Where is the best place to get essential oils? Someone mentioned Whole Foods Market in Fort Worth. I do not want to pay their prices though. Any suggestions?


----------



## houlesranch (Apr 20, 2008)

This is the same exact recipe that I use too. Now my family has no more allergic reactions, my daughter especially would get infections in her private area. And instead of using fabric softener or liquid softener we now use plain white vinegar in the rinse cycle. It works great no static cling. only 1/2 cup for super large load.

Also if you cannot find Fels Naptha Soap. (we order from Vermont catalog) you can also use Plain Ivory Bar soap I get ours from walmart in the 12 pack


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Ashetec said:


> Where is the best place to get essential oils? Someone mentioned Whole Foods Market in Fort Worth. I do not want to pay their prices though. Any suggestions?


You may be better off buying there. Buying online can get pricey since they have a low temp flash point and have to be shipped by Fed Ex. I love using all natural things and have just gotten used to sucking it up when it comes to going to the local health food store to by essential oils.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

I use the dry mix and vary the amount by the 'dirty' factor of the clothing, but it doesn't take very much... the clothing gets clean and smells fresh.

I found Fels Naptha at Big lots... but have also used other soaps with success, including a laundry soap bar that I find in the hispanic market!

I keep it in a plastic gladware container.

I have a 21 year old who lives at school during the college year and he's liked the homemade soap so much summer that he asked for some to carry back to school!

dawn


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I really like this (dry version) home made soap! The clothes smell great, they are CLEAN, and it was cheap to make! Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I have only made the liquid but am almost out and I am going to make the dry. Do I need to use baking soda as well as washing soda. I usually add baking soda to each load of clothes anyway so guess it would be ok. I cannot find fels naptha around here and I did order it but that makes it to expensive so I am going to use octagon laundry soap this time. My GM use to use it doing laundry in the old days. I had to go to kroger to find arm and hammer washing soda and stocked up when I found it. It was not where I thought it would be. I think I will continue to grate the soap. I'm not to sure about nuking it, sounds like it may change it somehow.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Fae said:


> I cannot find fels naptha around here


While in Birmingham, I found Fels Naptha at Publix grocery stores. Do you have them in your area of Alabama?


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I made my last homemade detegent the dry mix. I found some essential oil locally this morning, so I've never included it before. Should I put a drop or two in the wash water or the rinse water? I'm thinking it won't take as much to wait until the rinse water. How do others use the essential oils with dry mix?


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

Here is a link to my recipe with a photo so you can see the consistency. http://thehighlandviewpantry.blogspot.com/search/label/Homemade Household Cleaners


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

We are lucky to be pretty close to Rural King. I guess they ship but didn't check for sure or check out the shipping costs to see if it would be worth it to buy online. 
The last time I was in the store, it cracked me up to see that they have instructions on how to make laundry "detergent". It must be getting to be the popular thing to do. I made a five gallon bucket full the other day and love using it. Here is the flier from this week:

http://media.ruralking.com/salesflyer/20100829/page8.html


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

What about using homemade cold process soap instead of fels naptha? I have a couple batches of plain soap I made that could use instead..if it would work. Anyone try it? Also, does anyone know if Rural King carries the washing soda?


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Well I made a big bucket of the liquid version after my batch of dry was gone, and I really like it! It jelled nicely. I partially filled an empty detergent bottle with it, partially so I can give it a good shake before using. Even the cup with the bottle is a 1/2 cup size. 
So far it is working great. I haven't found any problems with not getting clothes clean. 
It is nice to walk past those $18+ bottles at the store!


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

I found all the ingredients at Marvin's IGA in Independence,KS. Fels Naptha 99 cents a bar. I have never made my own laundry detergent but my DIL makes it and got me inspired to do it too.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Just wanted to post this link for fels naptha. I didn't check out the shipping.

http://www.ruralking.com/fels-naptha-bar.html


----------



## houlesranch (Apr 20, 2008)

I have been making our own laundry soap using the Fels Naptha, trust me it is excellent. If you cannot find Fels naptha in your area, then I suggest using the plain Ivory soap bar, they both work great. We use the liquid detergent, so one small cup, I use a old pepto bismol measuring cup and that takes care of a large load. I hope that this helps you out.


----------



## houlesranch (Apr 20, 2008)

also Vermont County store online sells Fels Naptha and so does Kroger/City Market stores


----------



## homeschool6 (Mar 2, 2005)

Country Lady said:


> I know what you mean. Though I can find the washing soda, baking soda, and borax in my area, Fels Naptha soap is no where to be found. We have to make a trip to UAB twice a year for DH's checkups and I stock up on the soap while I'm over there. I've ordered it before but with the shipping, it makes it a little costly.


Before reading this I didn't realize how lucky I am. The local, independent grocery store has good stocks of washing soda, Fels, borax - and no shortage of canning supplies (at a reasonable price).  The medicine aisle even has such things as coke syrup, sweet oil, etc. all the old time basics.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Yeah, you're lucky.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I was shocked the other day when I went to the grocery store. I was going to buy some more octagon soap and low and behold, there was fels naptha on the shelf. Just in case they don't keep getting it I bought a lot.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't recall seeing this mentioned but....

Is this homemade detergent okay for HE machines?


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Country Lady you can use any soap that isn't moisturizing, fels, zote, octagon, Ivory (I'm allergic to ivory) 
TexasDirtDigger my local Wally World in Quinlan doesn't carry the washing soda only baking soda (in the laundry aisle). So I emailed the company asking where the closest place was that I could buy it. They told me Krogers in Rockwall. The last time I was in Rockwall I grabbed a few boxes.


----------



## rabbitpatch (Jan 14, 2008)

Those of you who use the Octagon soap, is it the same as their "all purpose" soap? I've never used it before, but found it while exploring the grocery store yesterday. It was on the shelf with the Ivory and other body soaps, not the laundry aisle.

Also, how well does the home made laundry soap (liquid or dry) get your clothes CLEAN? I have tried most of the locally available laundry detergents, and the less expensive ones just do not clean our clothes well at all. I have to go with a medium priced brand (have two that I like) just to get basic stains out (like normal dirt or a drop of cooking oil). Maybe it's our water, or maybe it's the detergent - I'm not sure.


----------



## Nerdmom (Sep 22, 2010)

rabbitpatch said:


> Also, how well does the home made laundry soap (liquid or dry) get your clothes CLEAN? I have tried most of the locally available laundry detergents, and the less expensive ones just do not clean our clothes well at all. I have to go with a medium priced brand (have two that I like) just to get basic stains out (like normal dirt or a drop of cooking oil). Maybe it's our water, or maybe it's the detergent - I'm not sure.


Just like any other detergent. The soap bonds with the oils in your clothes, the baking soda/washing soda ( I use plain baking soda and it works well, especially in combination with a 1/2 cup of white vinegar in the rinse cycle) lift dirt and odors, and the borax has a mild bleaching effect. I will say that if you are used to that "clean" smell, you should add some sort of essential oil to the final mix. Otherwise you might be disappointed with the lack of scent in your clothes. I love that our clothes have a neutral scent.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

rkintn said:


> What about using homemade cold process soap instead of fels naptha? I have a couple batches of plain soap I made that could use instead..if it would work. Anyone try it? Also, does anyone know if Rural King carries the washing soda?


If you use your own soap make sure it isn't superfatted. Some people do a "0" superfat when they make soap for laundry.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

NostalgicGranny said:


> If you use your own soap make sure it isn't superfatted. Some people do a "0" superfat when they make soap for laundry.


Cool! thank you! I use soapcalc and I think it automatically defaults to 5% superfat. I'll be sure to put in "0" next time.


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

GrayDay said:


> *Homemade Laundry Soap*
> 1/2 bar Fels Naptha
> 1/2 c washing soda
> 1/2 cup borax
> ...



Made a single batch just about 15 minutes ago. I'm hoping this works because I am sick of spending $18 for laundry soap!


----------

